# Considering Buying A Bridgeport Mill



## zboss86 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm new to machining..  Just bought a used lathe grizzly 13x40 lathe a couple months back and I'm happy with it it.  I just do a little fab work and like to tinker on hot rods, nothing serious...

Just saw a Series 2 Bridgeport Mill for sale locally.  The guy said he's known the machine for the last 10 years or so.   It was in a factory that got closed down and he bought it at the equipment sale.  It's got two power feeds and a 9x42or48" table with some tooling and vice.  He said there is some slop in the first 2" inches or so due to the lead screw.  He's asking $2K for it.

He said the ways are in good shape.  Is the lead screw something that can be redone or replaced to tightened up the machine?

I'll probably pass on it just b/c I still need to do some studying on the types of mills.  I don't even know the difference between a series 1,2, or J head...  Plus, I'd have to set it aside until I got a phase converter set up.


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 22, 2015)

Don't let the 3phase put you off. A VFD is cheap and pretty simple to set up and install, you will not have much trouble finding an example you can clone.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sure, buy it.  Nobody here is going to recommend letting a piece of iron get away!  There are many, "should I buy this machine" threads on this forum.  All good comments.
Please post pictures, you'll get more responses.  Even from a few photos, people here will be able to tell you quite a bit about the machine.
The machine is not going to be perfect - don't let that scare you.  One aspect of this hobby that many enjoy (I enjoy it) is to sort out the issues with a machine, learn about it and end up with a very capable tool, that I would not otherwise be able to afford.


----------



## alloy (Dec 22, 2015)

For that price it won't last long.  Don't wait,  go look at it and if the ways are good grab it. 

 The slop could be the screw or the lead screw nuts.  The nuts are about $50 on EBay. Even if you had to replace the screw, if the rest is in good shape with the 2 power feeds it's a steal.

If it was near me I'd be on the way to get it now. Considering how much Bridgeports usually sell for it will be a long time before you find a deal like that again.


----------



## zboss86 (Dec 22, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> Don't let the 3phase put you off. A VFD is cheap and pretty simple to set up and install, you will not have much trouble finding an example you can clone.


Yeah, I studied 3 phase converters a touch when I was looking for a lathe.  I realize I'll pretty much need one for any used bridgeport I buy.  So it doesn't deter me any...



Chipper5783 said:


> Sure, buy it.  Nobody here is going to recommend letting a piece of iron get away!  There are many, "should I buy this machine" threads on this forum.  All good comments.
> Please post pictures, you'll get more responses.  Even from a few photos, people here will be able to tell you quite a bit about the machine.
> The machine is not going to be perfect - don't let that scare you.  One aspect of this hobby that many enjoy (I enjoy it) is to sort out the issues with a machine, learn about it and end up with a very capable tool, that I would not otherwise be able to afford.


He doesn't seem to be that knowledgeable about the machine now that I've spoke with him.  He knows the lead screw has some slop in it.  He said he thought it was a series 2 but said his 3500 lb lift picked it up.  I was thinking the series II was between 4-5Klbs  Can you guys tell from these pics which machine and what head it has?










alloy said:


> For that price it won't last long.  Don't wait,  go look at it and if the ways are good grab it.
> 
> The slop could be the screw or the lead screw nuts.  The nuts are about $50 on EBay. Even if you had to replace the screw, if the rest is in good shape with the 2 power feeds it's a steal.
> 
> If it was near me I'd be on the way to get it now. Considering how much Bridgeports usually sell for it will be a long time before you find a deal like that again.


I can swing it, but as with most, I try not to strap myself around the holidays...  I'd really like to learn a bit more before I buy one.


----------



## alloy (Dec 22, 2015)

It's a vari speed head, an older model mill probably  from the 70's I'd guess. Has the side door in the column.  Pics are pretty dark,  but again if the ways look good and everything is there I wouldn't be afraid of it.

I understand the Christmas thing very well. Also understand your wanting to learn more before buying.  You can't too wrong buying a Bridgeport if its not a total pile of junk.  

It's your decision to make, not ours.  If you can swing it then go get it.  I've rebuild 2 mills recently,  one of them a Bridgeport.  Many people here will be more than willing to help you if you  do decide to get it. 

  Either way you go I wish you luck.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 22, 2015)

Thats a series 1 not a series 2
Based on the door in the column I'd say its early 1970's or older.   Not sure exactly the year the doors went away.  
Looks like a variable speed too which is nice but if it needs repair could get expensive.   If it was a step pulley I'd say too much but $2k for a VS  is reasonable as long as the head and ways are in decent shape.  All the parts are available to fix it up.   You just need to determine the decide if the cost of parts and labor is worth it.


----------



## zboss86 (Dec 22, 2015)

So I'm assuming that's a J head?


----------



## Jason Annen (Dec 22, 2015)

A series II would weigh around 6500 lbs.


----------



## zboss86 (Dec 23, 2015)

Jason Annen said:


> A series II would weigh around 6500 lbs.


  Yeah, that's what lead me to believe that it was a series I when he said he picked it up with a 3,000 lb lift...  Past that, I know diddly about mills.

Couldn't catch up with him last night and the weather is showing rough weather for the forecast today...  December 23rd and 70 degree weather, tornado's and rain.  Got to love Mississippi weather.


----------



## alloy (Dec 23, 2015)

From the pics you posted it looks like its under power.   Turn it on, run the head up to full speed, the all the way down. Have him put it in back gear and run it.  Try the power feeds, move the table and quill and check for play and full travel. 

Check the ways closely.
Look for any broken or missing parts.  

Hopefully others will add to my list of things to check.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like a Bridgeport series I with a 2J head. In my neck of the woods, that price and condition is just OK. I would not run to the phone or truck trying to buy it. But would entertain it if you know what I mean. If the choices in your area are slim, then most definitely buy that iron. Replacement parts are not a problem at all. And plenty of documentation for the Bridgeport mill is out there. Resale value ain’t bad either…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## zboss86 (Dec 23, 2015)

alloy said:


> From the pics you posted it looks like its under power.   Turn it on, run the head up to full speed, the all the way down. Have him put it in back gear and run it.  Try the power feeds, move the table and quill and check for play and full travel.
> 
> Check the ways closely.
> Look for any broken or missing parts.
> ...



That pic was before it was moved, so unfortunately it's not under power.  From working with the lathe, I feel comfortable checking out the ways for slack.



chips&more said:


> Looks like a Bridgeport series I with a 2J head. In my neck of the woods, that price and condition is just OK. I would not run to the phone or truck trying to buy it. But would entertain it if you know what I mean. If the choices in your area are slim, then most definitely buy that iron. Replacement parts are not a problem at all. And plenty of documentation for the Bridgeport mill is out there. Resale value ain’t bad either…Good Luck, Dave.



It must be about location...  I imagine in the northeast or in Cali, these things are common, but I don't run up on them that often in the southeast.  At least not through the grapevine or craigslist.  I don't have a chance to go to many equipment auctions.   I've seen on other forums where people say they get them 900-$1500 fully tooled, but I just don't see it around here.  Hell, I had a "Buddy" try to sell me a series I J head with slop in the table, no power feeds, no vice,  no tooling for $2,500.  Hell, I just chuckled... Ebay prices are around 2,500 and 5,500.  The good thing is, I don't have to have one, it's more of a want than anything...  It'll sit in the corner unplugged for a few months until I get a chance to mess with it, then I'll have to learn how to use it.   I may check it out and if the ways look tight, I may haggle with him.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 23, 2015)

If you buy one with no goodies, figure $400 for Kurt vise, 400- 1000 for a DRO worth a darn, 100 for a few good collets.  Drill chuck, end mills, add another hundred or lots more,  and if you want power feed, the Chinese ones are approximately 300 per axis.  Tooling adds up but it can be bought later.  Accuracy is very expensive to buy later.  I know guys who have bought clapped out lathes and mills who constantly complain that holding 1 or 2 thousandths is very difficult.  If you are inexperienced on a machine it would serve you very well to take someone knowledgeable with you to check one out if you are spending money you can not afford to loose.  Any machine I see with fresh paint on , is a huge red flag to me, I immediately suspect is falls in the polishing a turd category.  Great machines don't need stinking pretty paint jobs to sell them, the feel of the movements and measurements of parts machined prove their worth.  

The dealer is long gone but I believe his treatise on buying a used mill is still online somewhere, I believe his company was Mermac, or something similar.  Reading that years ago kept me from buy a lot of crappy machines that were enticing.

cheers
michael


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 24, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> The dealer is long gone but I believe his treatise on buying a used mill is still online somewhere, I believe his company was Mermac, or something similar.  Reading that years ago kept me from buy a lot of crappy machines that were enticing.
> 
> cheers
> michael



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...bqWVYO1PG7RMM1IBA&sig2=duVWrisJGRfQ0A24ojyFCw


----------



## Kroll (Dec 26, 2015)

Depending on what the factory made,it may have just been use by maintenance dept who knows.The play may just be the screw nut???(I think)Crank the table all the way to the column where the table normally seats which will be right under the quill take a look at the ways which is where most he wear will be.I say that parts are still available either new or used,but 2K is a chunk of coins for something that is unproven.If the ways are good to go then anything else is repairable.By now if he still has it then I would look it over carefully and maybe offer 1500.


----------

